# Equipment Operators Needed



## TovarSnow (Nov 6, 2015)

Experienced Snow Plow Operators Needed
Loader Operators
Skid Loader Operators

Seasonal Position - Active drivers will be earning $30/hr with a Guaranteed 4 Hour Call Out when dispatched.
Seasonal Position

All Locations in the Chicago land area!!!
especially Skokie,, niles, Evanston, Glenview, northbrook, Libertyville, gurnee, Waukegan,

Job Description

Our Snow Removal Team will safely and effectively operate snow plows through commercial, office, and retail locations during and after snow events through the winter months.

Qualified applicants must:

Must be available work when snow is forecasted for on-call status as winter storms develop.
Must be able to respond within one hour of the snow shift they are called out for.

Additional Information

WE GUARANTEE THAT A MINIMUM 4 HOURS WILL BE GIVEN WHEN CALLED OUT EVERY TIME.

Positions are well-suited for those with the following background:

Individuals working full time at construction, concrete, or likewise, and have limited or no work during snow storms;

Individuals who work for themselves and have flexible schedules to work when called out; 
Individuals with over the road work and are available to plow some nights and days through the week as needed; 
Individuals who are working part-time elsewhere and have flexibility to plow during weekdays or evenings;

How To Apply:

EMAIL ME @
[email protected]


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You working in Florida, Mexico or Canada?


----------



## TovarSnow (Nov 6, 2015)

cook ,lake, dupage, Mchenry, counties in illinois


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2049927 said:


> You working in Florida, Mexico or Canada?


Warning...Warning...He is an Arctic Slappy...Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2050073 said:


> Warning...Warning...He is an Arctic Slappy...Lol


Hahahaha....... PS troll is awake

RE-RE 5, he never listed location in original post


----------

